# how many grams is 1 tsp of GH booster?



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone know how many grams is 1 tsp of GH booster that greenleafaquarium sells? I am dosing with teaspoon. I know i could get a digital scale off ebay for $10 these days, but it is a bit of hassle to keep on weighing it every time I dose. I am currently dosing 1 tsp of GH booster to my 72G. the Fertilator does not have GH booster. Rex's website has the ppm values for every 5 grams of GH booster. I want to make sure I don't over or under dose GH Booster.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

i think around 12g.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

WhiteDevil said:


> i think around 12g.


Well I don't know for sure but most powders have a density around 1. A teaspoon holds 5 ml. so that means 1 teaspoon will weigh about 5 g.

I checked a couple of different Ca/Mg salts on the fertilator and they all come up with a density of about 1. If you use 5g you will probably not be off by more than +/- 25% which is OK.

If someone can actully weigh one teaspoon of this material I would be interested in what they get!


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i don't think it is 12g per tsp either, i also used fertilator for calculation, it does vary quite a bit depending on what material, for example K2SO4 is 6.4g/tsp, CaSO4 is 3.1g/tsp according to fertilator.


----------



## cheaman (Mar 4, 2009)

it's approx 12g per tablespoon (tbsp) which is 3 teaspoons (tsp), so the 5grams/tsp is close enough.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I used the fertilator like this:

Enter a 10 gallon tank (not important- any size will do)

Enter Ca from Seachem Equilibrium. 5 grams. 

Calculate. 
Look at the numbers. (Ca about 10)

Then enter Ca from Seachem Equilibrium. 1 teaspoon. 

Calculate. 
Look at the numbers. (Ca about 11)

Seems like that is pretty close, 5 grams = 1 teaspoon, near enough. 

Of course the product you are using may not be in the fertilator...


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

in my little spread sheet, i have 4.75 for 1tsp, just don't remember where I got that number from. I guess that's close enough. I use it to calculate how much nutrition will be in the water, as well as to estimate how long 1 pound of dry fert will last.


----------

